
Bloglines On Life Support. This Story Needs An Ending  - blazzerbg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/bloglines-on-life-support-this-story-needs-an-ending/
======
michael_dorfman
I'm a Bloglines user, and it never really occurred to me that there were any
problems. Sure, they've been calling their latest release "beta" for a couple
years, but that's nothing in this post-Google age. I have no idea what their
revenue is like, or even what their business model is, but I sure am one
satisfied user.

